
Scientists agree: Coffee naps are better than coffee or naps alone - zimbu668
https://getpocket.com/explore/item/scientists-agree-coffee-naps-are-better-than-coffee-or-naps-alone-700971561
======
gus_massa
Original: [https://www.vox.com/2014/8/28/6074177/coffee-naps-
caffeine-s...](https://www.vox.com/2014/8/28/6074177/coffee-naps-caffeine-
science)

